

Ask HN: new app idea - xaine

Just finished reading techcrunch.com/2010/07/07/buywithme-16-million/ when an idea popped into my head. Not sure how original it is but I figured I would throw it out here on HN and see what kind of discussion it sparked.<p>Recently, I have been stumbling upon more and more of these Daily Deals type websites. However, there isn't really an easy way for consumers to keep track of these websites and check their daily deals without individually bookmarking and visiting each respective site daily. Imagine an app which consolidated all of the websites and listed each sites daily deal. Discuss!
======
troygoode
And maybe one day when there are multiple sites consolidating the deals from
the sites that consolidate deals, someone can create a new app that
consolidates _those_ sites. ;-)

On a more serious note, this would be pretty useful if it was smart enough to
filter out duplicates - a lot of those deals sites have overlapping content.

------
jamesshamenski
Too late :(

dailyD

yipit

~~~
ibmkahm
and Dealighted.com

